
Popcorn Linux - 0x76
https://lkml.org/lkml/2020/4/29/1111
======
dirtydroog
I wonder if Linus will complain about using curly braces for single-line if
statements! e.g.

+#ifdef CONFIG_POPCORN_CHECK_SANITY

\+ if (WARN_ON(distributed_remote_process(current))) {

\+ printk(" file write at remote thread is not supported yet\n");

\+ }

+#endif

